# Bagworms



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

They camoflage themselves very well and can kill a good sized evergreen if they are not kept under control. Spraying with Sevin will kill them if you can reach high enough in the tree. I had some too high to reach and I took a propane torch duct taped to a long stick and roasted them.


----------

